# Drinking and riding...



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've never had a problem catching a buzz and riding. I don't think it really impairs me. Now, the handful of times I've had a little too much, I basically just fucked around and kept falling just for falling's sake because standing up sucks when you're wasted. Can't really say in either case I was in a "dangerous" spot but yeah, I would say doing anything movement/gravity related is impaired with too much alcohol intake. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

lol
Good topic 

A couple beers or a couple of shots to have fun is fine I guess. But depends how much of what and where are you going to drink and ride.

Slushy groomers while buzzed and having fun with your friends, with a lodge 5mins from where you're riding is fine I think. But even if I'm trashed I'm not going to try that 70ft jump. Would you? 

Any gnarly terrain or when you're putting in a long day then a drive, it's potential trouble.

Basically... in the US you gotta be 21+ to drink. I'm assuming by that age you'd know how much to drink and how to keep yourself safe while drinking. If not... well, every day is a lesson


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> lol
> Good topic
> 
> A couple beers or a couple of shots to have fun is fine I guess. But depends how much of what and where are you going to drink and ride.
> ...


i agree with most of this. a buzz gives me some balls but not unrealistic balls.

But your assumption about people in the US being self aware/safe by the time that they're 21 is way off in my personal experience. I work in the restaurant industry and have many years of partying under my belt. I think the fact that alcohol is illegal until 21 actually contributes to people going overboard once they're allowed to go to bars/buy legally. When I have traveled to other countries that have less strict drinking laws, I've noticed that the younger adults approach drinking and partying in a much more mature fashion as it's nothing new to them. I'm 31 now and probably didn't have a grasp on my limits until a few years ago. And this is my first time taking a significant break in well over ten years. Granted, I come from a line of functioning alcoholics, but again...I see shenanigans all the time.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehmmm....only in the summer time

https://www.thesnowboardersjournal.com/exclusive/mt-baker-slush-cup-2017/


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Drinking and riding/skiing is very common in Europe and almost feels like a prerequisite in certain resorts. In many places the party starts at lunchtime way up the hill. Not just on special occasions or at the weekend but every day.

https://youtu.be/pSsh63hCPeE


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

never on pow days. almost everyday during slush:grin:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like to have a beer or two every couple hours when I ride but I dont enjoy being drunk.

i will get cranky if you try to stop me though (**cough** Wayno)


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Depends on what kind of riding you do. When I was in high school in ice coast just hitting groomers i'd bring beers in my backpack and drink them throughout the day. Now that I'm looking for much more technical lines I'm first chair, packing a lunch or grabbing to go food, and absolutely not drinking. I'm spending the entire day riding. I enjoy flirting with disaster at my very peak performance / ability, just skirting that line between what's in control and out of control and i couldn't do it the same way if I wasn't sober. 

My friends smoke weed when they ride but I do prefer to be completely aware / on my shit. The après is where I let it loose.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

There's no such thing as "too much". Or is there...?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Drinking and riding/skiing is very common in Europe and almost feels like a prerequisite in certain resorts. In many places the party starts at lunchtime way up the hill. Not just on special occasions or at the weekend but every day.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pSsh63hCPeE


Ahh, the Folie Douce. Always gave it a wide berth. Every day.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

at 8euro per 300ml beer it can fk right off ...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

htfu said:


> at 8euro per 300ml beer it can fk right off ...


honestly thats one of the biggest factors that's keeping me from going back to drinking. It has only been two weeks and I've already saved $150-200 and thats speaking conservatively. I never really go crazy when riding, but 3-4 beers and 2 shots of jameson (a typical intake throughout a day on the hill) sure can add up.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Ahh, the Folie Douce. Always gave it a wide berth. Every day.


Yeah they're pretty shit. Not too bad for a quick lunch if you're out before the hoards arrive. I much prefer Austrian apre - no pretence of coolness just full fat cheese.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

agreed, hip flasks are very cost efficient ... the dirty mix i usually run is mintu & some liquorice liquer 50/50


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah they're pretty shit. Not too bad for a quick lunch if you're out before the hoards arrive. I much prefer Austrian apre - no pretence of coolness just full fat cheese.


Me, I prefer it Japanese style - skinny dipping in a hot spring.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah, super hot private onsen with a bunch of beverages is what i prefer ...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Only wish I was in a position to make the comparison.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Beer in foward hand= less spillage. By 2pm I am a liquor and weed fueled gravity bomb sliding on snow. On my ass or board or face. The best past time on earth, fuck baseball.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I usually follow the if I wouldn't drive, I wouldn't board line of thinking. Last day of the season antics are excluded...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> I usually follow the if I wouldn't drive, I wouldn't board line of thinking.


seriously, who drives sober?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Ahh, the Full on Douche. Always gave it a wide berth. Every day.


Fixed that for ya, yep best to give it a wide berth.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't drink as long as we're riding. Already a small beer makes me ride slower and more timidly (maybe two would be better, eh? ) which I don't like. I prefer to ride with quick reacting senses.
But after the riding? Après ski, of course


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> But after the riding? Après planche, of course


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Personally, I'd rather wait until the day is done (few exceptions of course).

That first beer after a great day of riding sure tastes good!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Everything.........is better after a coupe of beers............


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Personally for me it doesn't make sense. I'm not a huge drinker anyway and have never been one to feel I really needed a drink, but even without that it just seems the last thing need either for on the mountain or the drive home.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't drink that often but I'm all for having a few on the hill. I don't get to a point where I'm out of control and don't ride drunk near death drops.
Riding through trees with a beer in hand is surprisingly easy thanks to centrifugal force.
Lost the cap to a mickey of fireball on the lift one day, the next 3 runs were fun as hell but it was nap time with no nap and day hangover after that.
I'd much rather drift through a cloud on the lifts or stop in the trees for some trees any day.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Just toke, no drinky


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

In my experience, toking impairs my riding more than a few beers. But that's just me. I'm a sleepy stoner and a wakeful drunk. ?*♂ 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Also, who the fuck buys drinks at the hill? Fuck that noise. I'll get like one or two at the end of the day if I'm feeling generous but I typically bring my own beer and stash it in my jacket. I'm all for supporting my local hill for their efforts but on the other hand, I'm a blue collar rider. I pay enough for season passes to local places and tickets to far places to be spending $8 a beer at their bar. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

htfu said:


> yeah, super hot mixed sex onsen with a bunch of beverages is what i prefer ...



Fixed that for ya


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Fixed that for ya


public ones are strictly unisex ... but the group i was with found a private one where we all just piled into the guy's one, job done


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I might have a beer at lunch in the lodge but I save multiple beers for apres because I don't get the appeal of buzzed/drunk riding. Doing a physical activity while buzzed is just a waste of beer, and I don't need the alcohol to make riding more fun.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

htfu said:


> public ones are strictly unisex ... but the group i was with found a private one where we all just piled into the guy's one, job done


False there are plenty of public mixed-sex (konyoku) onsen in Japan. Not as many as there used to be and some enforce covering up now, but the distinction of public vs. private is nonsense.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Drinking tires you out quicker and can make you careless. When I drink and push myself in freestyle or deep carves, it will throw me off. I don't care what anyone says, if you drink and are pushing yourself to try new things or master something, drinking will not help you at all. I have given drinking and riding years of attempts and I can't be in denial about it anymore.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> In my experience, toking impairs my riding more than a few beers. But that's just me. I'm a sleepy stoner and a wakeful drunk. ?*♂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I find this also, anything than introduces doubt is bad. But I've slowly gone from smoking every day to hardly ever in the last 10 years (30's) so that probably has a bearing. I even got off a chair fairly recently after a fat one on the way up and was convinced I'd forgotten how to ride. Not good.

I've found that moderate doses of LSD and MDMA are a a lot of fun up the mountain. We don't get out much these days so when we do go, we go deep.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

One shot of Gammeldansk for breakfast and one beer for lunch, that's the sweet spot for me. Keeps my knees soft but neither slows my reflexes nor clouds my judgement.



Snow Hound said:


> I've found that moderate doses of LSD and MDMA are a a lot of fun up the mountain. We don't get out much these days so when we do go, we go deep.


Isn't hallocinogens + steeps the worst possible combination? :surprise:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Isn't hallocinogens + steeps the worst possible combination? :surprise:


I reckon so but I wouldn't know. If it's anything more than resort cruising nothing more than a beer will pass my lips.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I used to drink and ride.. then again, i used to drink while doing everything, bc that's what made things fun.. over the past few years though, i've learned to have fun without drinking.. definitely saves a lot of money too. now, when i'm riding all day, it doesn't even cross my mind. sometimes when my buddies go in to drink i'll even skip out and just keep riding, bc.. well, it's more fun


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

emt.elikahan said:


> I used to drink and ride.. then again, i used to drink while doing everything, bc that's what made things fun.. over the past few years though, i've learned to have fun without drinking.. definitely saves a lot of money too. now, when i'm riding all day, it doesn't even cross my mind. sometimes when my buddies go in to drink i'll even skip out and just keep riding, bc.. well, it's more fun


Yeah that's something that I'm looking forward to (energy, clear mind, less money) assuming I stay on the wagon until then. so far its feeling pretty damn great so I'm in no hurry to go back to drinking.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

for me it ruins the fun of snowboarding by impairing your ability to react quickly to whats going on around you. plus you have to drive home. Just wait til you get home. If you are planning on going multple days in a row you need to hydrate which the alcohol doesn't help out at all. Snowboarding on its own is so much fun I dont need alcohol to enhance the experience.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Couple puffs gets the stoke up and at 54 years old it is by far the best Advil


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll ignore the necrospammer since I have faith in thread.

Best is to drink heavily the night before, wake up buzzed but rested, have a shower, brush your teeth, then hit the lifts. Will be all good for a few hours.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol thats the worst advice I've ever read...

I don't mind other people drinking while riding, live your life, but stay away from me.

Drinking tires me out and makes me lazy so I don't do it while riding. I like to smoke though, it makes me concentrate more on what I'm doing in the moment and my connection to my board/snow is heightened. It gets to the point where I'm not thinking, just doing. 

Sometimes I freak out on the lift though, especially if its been stuck for a couple minutes.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

These responses makes me sad, I love having a little drank and a little puff throughout the day, especially out west, where you can get lost in the trees and find some cool spots to have a safety meeting. Back home in the midwest its a race to finish a beer before the lift gets to the top of our 350ft hill


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I haven't drank in 19 years. However back in my wild days I snowboarded as high as a kite.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I drink after. Can’t make high speed bad decisions.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The best and worst experiences of my snowboarding life were after eating an edible. There is a verrrry fine line between feeling perfectly relaxed in beautiful snow nailing some bigger park jumps or completely forgetting you're snowboarding every five seconds as you sideslip down the shallow blue run trying desperately to also remember to breathe. The line can be crossed with a glass of cider an extra 5mg THC.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@drblast been there! Most recently it happened on a lift on a very gusty day. Wasn’t able to tell what was smoke and what was frost coming out of my mouth so I figured a few extra puffs would be the move. Lift gets to the top and my girl lifts the bar in what I considered in my stoned state to be too soon as a giant gust came in. I totally freaked out and grabbed onto everything I could...everything was totally fine...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowboarding really helped me quit drinking a couple of years ago. I just threw myself at riding like I haven't since I was young. I had extra money and energy for snowboarding again. Turns out I'm a much better rider when I'm not drinking. Herbal medicine is excellent for getting in the mood however.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I wanna ride with you guys!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Kijima said:


> I wanna ride with you guys!


You'll miss all the japow, but I have a guest room and lots of chocolate and gummies.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Snowboarding really helped me quit drinking a couple of years ago. I just threw myself at riding like I haven't since I was young. I had extra money and energy for snowboarding again. Turns out I'm a much better rider when I'm not drinking. Herbal medicine is excellent for getting in the mood however.


We really are brothers from another mother! Got tired of jail about 5 years ago so quit drinking. Love me some weed though, especially when riding. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Shroom boarding changed they way I ride foreverrrrr. I stick to rye whiskey while on the hill. Beer is for after, to hydrate.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Kijima if you ever find yourself headed to the ice coast let me know!


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm a heavy drinker. I'd need to carry around a 1 liter bottle on the slopes to get my buzz on. That being said : 200ml Jameson flask and a few beers during quick stops. Or those small Jaeger bottles you find in Austria. I try to stay away from beer though cause I hate stopping to pee, especially in a bib. But I hate water more. Just enough R-OH to take the edge off


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

D_Andrei said:


> I'm a heavy drinker. I'd need to carry around a 1 liter bottle on the slopes to get my buzz on. That being said : 200ml Jameson flask and a few beers during quick stops. Or those small Jaeger bottles you find in Austria. I try to stay away from beer though cause I hate stopping to pee, especially in a bib. But I hate water more. Just enough R-OH to take the edge off


need to stay away from you if i ever meet you on the slopes)


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

I only drank once when riding, back when I was still skiing. No one got hurt, which was a happy coincidence. Since then I never drink on the slopes.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

fraxmental said:


> need to stay away from you if i ever meet you on the slopes)


Țuica la putere!! That's what I was saying. It would take to much alcohol to get a buzz. Anyways, at 6'7" and 230lbs you better stay away if you see me tipsy


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Usually one before, one during, and one after.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Crusty said:


> Usually one before, one during, and one after.


Ambien or bottles of vodka?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

D_Andrei said:


> I'm a heavy drinker. I'd need to carry around a 1 liter bottle on the slopes to get my buzz on. That being said : 200ml Jameson flask and a few beers during quick stops. Or those small Jaeger bottles you find in Austria. I try to stay away from beer though cause I hate stopping to pee, especially in a bib. But I hate water more. Just enough R-OH to take the edge off


Step 1 is admitting you have a problem 😉


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> Ambien or bottles of vodka?


Cialis. 

Wait, riding what?


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Step 1 is admitting you have a problem 😉


Not as far as I'm concerned . You try living sober in Eastern Europe. See how that goes


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

D_Andrei said:


> Not as far as I'm concerned . You try living sober in Eastern Europe. See how that goes


You do you, homie! [emoji869]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Just messing around. I don’t judge anyone for how they live their life. As long as it doesn’t hurt others.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Just messing around. I don’t judge anyone for how they live their life. As long as it doesn’t hurt others.


No worries. I was joking also. Except for the small Jameson hip flask . Although I've seen some really messed up riders on the snow. Mostly British. They seem to hate riding sober


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

D_Andrei said:


> No worries. I was joking also. Except for the small Jameson hip flask . Although I've seen some really messed up riders on the snow. Mostly British. They seem to hate riding sober


i heard they hate living sober outside work schedule.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Keeping the beer after a good day of riding only.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Started wearing an adult diaper............drink all day.........none of that.......havin to stop to piss...........piss in the line up.........piss on the chair...........eurocarve pissin..................so liberating........


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> Started wearing an adult diaper............drink all day.........none of that.......havin to stop to piss...........piss in the line up.........piss on the chair...........eurocarve pissin..................so liberating........


I heard The North Face is developing a new waterproof fabric they call PissWick that's so breathable it eliminates the need for diapers.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> Started wearing an adult diaper............drink all day.........none of that.......havin to stop to piss...........piss in the line up.........piss on the chair...........eurocarve pissin..................so liberating........


On heavy drinking days I just throw in a catheter. Chicks dig it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Scalpelman said:


> On heavy drinking days I just throw in a catheter. Chicks dig it.


However a day riding trees can be a real hurt if you snag your line on a branch.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Beer at lunch, couple mid afternoon, couple after and a few that night rinse and repeat


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> Started wearing an adult diaper............drink all day.........none of that.......havin to stop to piss...........piss in the line up.........piss on the chair...........eurocarve pissin..................so liberating........


Adult diaper all frozen...not a single fuck was given...fucking legend

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

lol earocarve pissing. I'd love to leave a perfect yellow arc in the snow


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The best beer I ever had was in Mayrhofen a decade ago after my first run on a week long holiday. I had a knee injury and didn't think I'd be able to ride. I didn't cancel the trip as I would have lost a load of money. I couldn't walk, but I could ride!

Usually I don't drink in the morning, but that was necessary


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

This thread is getting gross. Just pee in the snow, write your name. Or spray yellow snow on some skiers. Everyone's diaper fetish is just wierd.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

This is me after lunch time beers




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337801017433210


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

When I'm on it e.g. a 2-3wk stint with dad in Perisher, or a month in Japan, I'm pretty straight - no drinking on the hill, come back down the hill, early healthy dinner, lots of water, up at the crack of dawn the next day, straight as an arrow. 

Absolutely not judging anyone here because I feel like I'd actually be the odd one out, but for me, drinking on the snow just takes away from what I'm trying to achieve, and the raw/unfiltered riding experience I'm trying to gain. 

As mentioned, I totally appreciate folks who have e.g. busted their chops to get to the snow, it's a warm spring day, the sun is shining --- PERFECT time for a pint or two. 

NOW, truth be told, last "boys' trip" I did in 2018 was a big group trip, against my advice that _as most of the crew was coming in from NSW, it would make more sense for the VIC boys to head north, and for us all to camp out in Jindy and ride Perisher_.... my cousin and my mate decided to book an AirBnB at the foot of.... Buller. 

So, riding a shit hill during a shit week during school holidays (fark. king. PACKED!), which saw every day either wind hold for lifts, or otherwise -30ft visibility MAX, coupled with the fact that most of the crew were kinda... novice.... well, I got tipsy every night, because I wasn't taking the entire trip seriously at all. 

I've had too many beers during my time in my new life up in the Alpine Region (going on 5 months now), and I blame a season that never got started, yet literally seeing snow outside my window every day, as well as my own general lethargy. I'll change my ways soon enough -- like Angry said, you can't be an alcoholic in a snow town, it'll consume you (or something to that effect). 

In fact, it's my one day off for the week, and I just spent 5hours detailing my neighbor's car (#becausecountryneighbors). I'm gonna change my beer habit right now -- gonna duck down the shops and grab some cider!!!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

htfu said:


> at 8euro per 300ml beer it can fk right off ...


Love this lol

If I am paying to board or surf, thats all I am interested in. Can drink anytime. Having said that I am useless at any sporting endeavour after some drinks and need to be on point or I will eat shit. If I want to get hyped for jumping or doing intense riding, I just change my playlist.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Myoko said:


> If I am paying to board or surf, thats all I am interested in. Can drink anytime. Having said that I am useless at any sporting endeavour after some drinks and need to be on point or I will eat shit. If I want to get hyped for jumping or doing intense riding, I just change my playlist.


Same same same!!! Plus, I've landed enough "new tricks" / got out of enough dodgy sidecountry situations -- dead sober -- to convince me that if I'd had even a whiff of booze, I'd have been farked. 

Heart on my sleeve, you want to see someone get blotto, I reckon I could run with the best of them (including pumping my fist to a Tool drum solo with one hand, whilst squeezing the shit out of a half-eaten kebab with the other), but perhaps it's years of exposure to Buller, that has built me this way:

On a weekend at Buller, people don't go there to ride. They go there to party, and to pose. You almost NEED to be coming back to your mid morning snack break with your crew, with at least 2-3 jugs of beer, in order to complete the "totally sick bro" look. Shit, I've seen enough totally awesome, decked-out looking kooks, pounding down beers at midday, to convince me that I NEVER want to have a beer when I'm meant to be on point. 

Sorry for the rant - I've got a couple of lovely 8% crushed apple ciders under my belt


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Yup, a fraction slower and I hit a tree or eat serious shit, a lot, and once is too often. Must admit I tend to have an onsen, nap, then drink/eat and have fun till about 9-10pm then sober up and repeat. Happy to come back at 3am if its going to be a shitty day though  I'm in Noosa, not like I have an option to go boarding next week, if I'm there I am making the most of it.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Myoko said:


> Yup, a fraction slower and I hit a tree or eat serious shit, a lot, and once is too often. Must admit I tend to have an onsen, nap, then drink/eat and have fun till about 9-10pm then sober up and repeat. Happy to come back at 3am if its going to be a shitty day though  I'm in Noosa, not like I have an option to go boarding next week, if I'm there I am making the most of it.


Oh, I totally hear you. Especially up in Sapporo - if it's looking like it's going to be a mediocre day the next day (and ESPECIALLY if today was utterly epic), you can bet your bottom dollar that I'm going for that san ji kai hahaha!!!!

You almost need a monster truck announcer to spruik it: "6 hours. All you can drink. Amazing food. Fck all cost. WHAT YOU GONNA DOOOOOoooooooooo????"


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> This is me after lunch time beers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With pow that soft, I would have at least tried to turn that into some sorta 180 front flippy thing. 

Land it like it ain't no thing, back to the lodge for more beers


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

On the rare occasions I go in and sit down for lunch I'll usually have a beer or two depending on the company. 

On this day I was glad I brought a mickey with me, was one of the last days before the shutdown and a little liquid courage helped get the speed needed, and the looseness for a couple ragdoll landings 😂 Definitely felt it on the ride out though, funnels you into some very tight trees and roller coaster style terrain, reaction timing wasn't what it normally is for sure.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

senderoooni


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Phedder said:


> View attachment 154994


Argh it's been a while since I've had the luxury (for us Aussies, it really IS a luxury) of hitting a backcountry/sidecountry kicker, into pow. 

I'm quite green with envy!!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Phedder said:


> On the rare occasions I go in and sit down for lunch I'll usually have a beer or two depending on the company.
> 
> On this day I was glad I brought a mickey with me, was one of the last days before the shutdown and a little liquid courage helped get the speed needed, and the looseness for a couple ragdoll landings 😂 Definitely felt it on the ride out though, funnels you into some very tight trees and roller coaster style terrain, reaction timing wasn't what it normally is for sure.
> 
> View attachment 154994


No, No, No and No.............You know how we all have that one drink that makes you do funny things, well hello El-Capitano...........

Love it, spent a bit of time on it but for some unknown reason when I drink CaptMorgan I always end up urinating in a cupboard. Don't ask why, but if I'm drinking it the wife will be on point all night keeping a close eye on me.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> No, No, No and No.............You know how we all have that one drink that makes you do funny things, well hello El-Capitano...........


Yeah what is it with that ONE drink, and pee pee? To illustrate, I'll employ a "Drink: Urinatory tendency that now makes sense":

- Coopers Vintage Ale --- I get all depressed and optimistic and lonely but grateful for any solitude, all in one. When I lived in a Southbank apartment a few years ago, even though it had 2x toilets, I would walk out onto the balcony, drop my daks, and just slash out into the air, to an amazing view of Melbourne city. People on the ground floor (big floor plans, private gardens, their own carports etc), $700k apartments, and their outdoor settings / pot plants / BBQs were getting pissed on by some random, 7 floors up. 

- Polmos Vodka --- When I was a uni student in Tokyo, every now and then folks at my dorm would make the trek in to Shibuya, for a day of skating/shopping/partying that night. We used to get Polmos from Donkihote. One of the guys in our dorm, was a super annoying Kiwi who would constantly cut people off during conversation, trying to get social approval for his huge wealth of knowledge, constantly trying to impress with how smart he was.... even though literally EVERY person in the room, was there for the same reason - we'd all been awarded $250,000usd full Japanese Government Scholarships. He did it ALL the time. Oh, and he never drank. 

So one night, we threw a big party at the dorm, me and a couple of other Kiwis and Aussies convinced him he needed to partake, we all got pissed on this Polish vodka (96.5% alcohol - it burns), he was absolutely ratted, I'd had enough that night that I was pissing crystal clear... so I told him he needed to skull a ton of water, so that he isn't hungover the next day. That night, he would've had 2-3x 600ml bottles of water that I had sourced for him, straight from the pristine mountain streams of.... yours truly 

The above does not make me a horrible, horrible person... even if, 20 years on, I still giggle like a kid at how hard that guy was quaffing those bottles down, post-chug "Aaaahhhh" and all......


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

beerbinding said:


> Also, check out the best way to carry a beer on your snowboard: Beer Binding a great gift for snowboarders who drink.


“Best way”. “Great gift”.

Hmmm


----------

